# 3 مقاطع من شريط فاديا بزي الجديد " مليش غيرك "



## shadyos (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*سلام ومحبة يسوع المسيح*


*جيبت ليكم اليوم 3 مقاطع من البوم فاديا الجديد مليش غيرك كلمات رمزي بشارة*

*اسيبكم مع لينكات التحميل*

اسيب حبيبي يسوع
http://www.4shared.com/file/131053148/5a46bf9b/___-__.html
انا قبل ما اجيلك
http://www.4shared.com/file/131053366/8c4c2470/_-___-____.html
ضيعت عمري بحالو
http://www.4shared.com/file/131053607/abda718b/_-___-___.html


شرائك للشريط من المصدر الاصلي هو دعم لفاديا بزي والعاملون معها
*وانتظرونا في موقع احباء ومشجعي فاديا بزي قريبا*
*واتمني يعجبوكم*
​


----------



## oesi no (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*شريط شكله رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 سبتمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل ........
ميرررررسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مميز جدا جدا الرب يباركك شكرا لمجهودك الرائع


----------



## shadyos (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا لمروركم جميعا

وانتظروا كل جديد في موقع محبي ومشجعي فاديا بزي

قريبا ​*


----------



## ayman adwar (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شريط شكله رائع 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## مسعد خليل (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااااا ترانيم رائعة الرب يباركك*


----------

